# bronze eyes tutorial!



## future_MACPRO (Aug 5, 2007)

This look is simple yet noticable. Looks great with ANY eye color! 

*For this look I also used:*
MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation
AVON Luminous Face Powder
Bare Minerals Face Color in True
MAC Lipglass in Florabundance

BEFORE:






AFTER:











PHASE 1: BASE


*Use any type of *eyeshadow primer *
to completely cover your eyelid and 
under eye. To create a more mate 
finish around your eye, use *Red Earth* 
powder. 







*MUST curl eyelashes! instantly awakens your face!
\
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PHASE 2:BROWS


*Make sure brows are groomed! 







*Personally, I prefer using a light brown 
eyeshadow and an eyeliner makeup brush 
to fill in my sparse brows. But thats just 
my preference, last time i used pencil I 
looked like i got in a fight with sharpies! 
But if you can use pencil correctly, then 
more power to you! : )










PHASE 3:BRING ON THE EYESHADOW!


*Use _Prestige Eyeliner in Sable_ to 
completely line your eye top and 
bottom from corner to corner. 






*For the bottom of your eyes, use 
Baked Sands (from the *Baked Collection*) 
Bronze and line from corner to corner.






*Next, my most favorite eyeshadow 
of all time! Use twinks by *MAC* to fill 
in eyelid up to crease.







*Use Vanilla Eyeshadow from the 
Baked Sands and apply to brow bone 
and corners of eye.






*Last but not least! I prefer not to 
deal with a clumpy mess! So use *Lash *
*Exact Mascara* for top and bottom lashes.






HOPE IT HELPS! : )​


----------



## clarisachase (Aug 5, 2007)

That is beautiful...and I need to buy an eyelash curler!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Aug 5, 2007)

love it. nice and simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 5, 2007)

love it


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 5, 2007)

I love it! Now I'm lemming Twinks e/s!


----------



## Dana72 (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chipmunkvoice* 

 
_love it. nice and simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!_


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome tut!!


----------



## KTB (Aug 5, 2007)

Fabulous. Nice and simple. I think I'll do this tomorrow.


----------



## breathless (Aug 9, 2007)

awesome! thanks!


----------

